# Redmax g5000 or Husqvarna 455 Rancher?



## Moose-Factory (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi, I was looking into getting a high end home saw for cutting down trees on my property (12-16" diameter, mostly), as well as cutting cords, etc.

I spoke to two dealers in a town nearby, one carrying Redmax and Dolmar, the other a Husqvarna dealer.

After describing my needs, the first dealer recommended the Redmax g5000 ($400), and the second dealer recomended the 455 rancher ($425).

How do these saws compare with eachother? which would you go for and why?

Looking on-line, I can't seem to find much in the way of reviews for the Redmax chainsaw brand- does anyone have experience with them? I'm looking for a high quality, good component machine in this price range that will last me a long time. Thank you!


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 15, 2010)

Between those I would take the Redmax any day - the 455 just is way too heavy for its power, and has a "plastic" case.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jul 15, 2010)

Moose-Factory said:


> Hi, I was looking into getting a high end home saw for cutting down trees on my property (12-16" diameter, mostly), as well as cutting cords, etc.
> 
> I spoke to two dealers in a town nearby, one carrying Redmax and Dolmar, the other a Husqvarna dealer.
> 
> ...



The 5000 Redmax is a pro grade saw. Used them in my logging /pulp operation for years. Gave them to guys that could kill any saw and the Redmax just refused to die. Sad day here when they went off the market. Just picked up one that was run over by a tractor and repaired it. Works great.

Husky 455 on the other hand is not a pro grade saw. 

I know what my choice would be. Redmax all the way.


----------



## Kenskip1 (Jul 15, 2010)

*455*

Sir, first off welcome to the site. Many great people here. As to the Husky 455, do not be put off buy the plastic case.This saw is a proven performer. Some may say that it weighs a bit more but the day that I am going to worry about a pound or two that will be the day I sell all my saws.I would ask the dealer to let you make a test cut on both saws. Again, welcome to the site, Ken

Here is what a few had to say about the 455.




http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/husqvarna/88155-husqvarna-455-rancher.html


----------



## Shargoth (Jul 15, 2010)

Redmax most certainly. I'm biased though. I've used the 5000 a little. I was impressed with the power. I can't compare it to a 455 as I've never used one. But I know the quality of the 5000 and I can't imagine the 455 being any better. Most of my Redmax experience is on the 621 3800 and 4000. I'm still a Redmax dealer. I just don't push it anymore, because I'm impressed by the way they handle themsleves since Husqvarna bought them. But if you can get the 5000 go for it. They won't be around much longer I'm sure. The 621 and 3800 are already gone.


----------



## Trigger Man (Jul 15, 2010)

5000 Redmax, no contest! Tough saw!


----------



## cpr (Jul 15, 2010)

Absolutely the G5000. I wanted to keep this one after working on it, but it was my friend's only saw.

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TsT28noeuaU&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TsT28noeuaU&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JvVP11ML4V0&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JvVP11ML4V0&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## 034avsuper (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm gonna have to say the g5000. Heard some good things about those saws. Very impressive saw in that vid.


----------



## weimedog (Jul 15, 2010)

I've never put my hands on a Red Max anything...but I like my 455! I have enough time on it to know its a good solid saw.


----------



## Trigger Man (Jul 15, 2010)

Is'nt the 455 a strato saw, is'nt that why Husky bought Redmax. If so your using Redmax technology.


----------



## morgaj1 (Jul 15, 2010)

I have a Redmax G5000 and absolutely love it. Magnesium crankcase, high quality components and it is a real screamer. Here is a link to where I bought mine. It was only $299

http://www.amickssuperstore.com/RedMax_G5000_Chainsaw_20_p/redmax%20g5000%20chainsaw%2020.htm


----------



## MadMax5578 (Jul 16, 2010)

I've never used a Redmax to be very honest. I like my 455R though. Cut's anything I put in it's way, and NEVER had any problem's since I've owned it. Can't say it has ever felt "heavy" to me either.....but that's just me I think. Good luck.


----------



## spike60 (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm a dealer for both Husky and Red Max. I'd strongly recommend the 455 for a variety of reasons. 

First, if you are cutting a lot of 12" to 16" wood, the extra displacement of the 455 is something you are going to wish you had. It has a lot more grunt in that size wood that the Red Max. Plus it is far better balanced with a 20" bar, and of course runs 3/8 chain. 

Second, the negative opinions about the 455 that are prevelent on this site are due to the "enthusiast snobbery" that understandably exists on a forum such as this. (Same applies to the Stihl MS290). It's not a "pro" saw, it's power to weight doesn't measure up, and such baloney. Ask any Husky or Stihl shop, and you'll find that there are no additional problems to be concerned about due to plastic crankcases. Power wise, we put a modded muffler on one at a GTG last weekend and it blew our minds. Really woke up the saw to the point that we had to laugh about how close it was to all of the much better pro saws that we had there.

Third, the 455 is one dead on reliable saw. They run and run and run, and are relatively problem free. I'll admit: My initial impression when it came out and I took the first one out of the box was, "I hate this thing". But they have proven themselves to be a great saw for the money, and have grown on me in that regard. 

Fourth, as Red Max continues to be absorbed into the Husky system, there are possible concerns about long term parts support for models that sold in small numbers and/or were not incorporated into the Husky line up. This is usually the case when one company buys another. Most Red Max parts, at least the more recent stuff, have been converted over to the Husqvarna parts numbering system. But many parts do not supercede up to a new Husqvarna number, so you have to wonder how long they will be around. The 455 sells in such large numbers that support will be there for as long as you own the saw.


----------



## avalancher (Jul 16, 2010)

I have never run the Redmax,but for what its worth I will relate my experiences with the 455.

After I lost all my saws in my divorce,the 455 was the first saw that I bought.
For over two years it was the only saw I had and could afford,but with that saw I cut on the average 80 cords of wood a year for sale, and 6 cords for my own use.During that time I never spent a single dime on the saw beyond simple maintenence items like chains,bars, and occasional fuel filters.That was over 6 years ago.

today,it is the only saw that I carry full time in my truck.It always starts,isnt picky about gas that has sat in the jug for six months,and is by far the most reliable saw I own except for maybe the 372 which is really picky about old gas.I run a 20 inch bar and .375 chain semi chisel on it and it pulls with plenty of power.

Sure,compared to my other saws it is a little slower.The 357XP will blow it in the ditch every time,but as far as ease of starting there is little comparison.The 455 starts on the second pull each and every time no matter what the temps are,easy to start after running it out of fuel,and is the perfect saw in my opinion for someone who wants a moderatly priced saw to get some work done.
Is it a pro grade saw?No,it is not.Forget about huge production if you are strapped for time.I hate to think about how many hours are on that saw, but it has paid for itself many times over.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 16, 2010)

Trigger Man said:


> Is'nt the 455 a strato saw, is'nt that why Husky bought Redmax. If so your using Redmax technology.



That one was designed before they bought Redmax, so no "profit" from the Redma "strato" patents, I believe......


----------



## Shargoth (Jul 16, 2010)

The G5300 and GZ7000 are husky saws. And as far as buying one of the 455's. Compare the prices. Go to baileys and put a 20'' 455 in your cart. 414.95$. While it may be a good saw. I'd be willing to make a bet that a 5000 will out cut it. Not to mention you'd be saving yourself 100$ or so. If anyone can put that into motion I'd love to see it. Stock v Stock. or Mod v Mod. Hell I'll even put my 621 against some stihl 361's.


----------



## avalancher (Jul 16, 2010)

Shargoth said:


> The G5300 and GZ7000 are husky saws. And as far as buying one of the 455's. Compare the prices. Go to baileys and put a 20'' 455 in your cart. 414.95$. While it may be a good saw. I'd be willing to make a bet that a 5000 will out cut it. Not to mention you'd be saving yourself 100$ or so. If anyone can put that into motion I'd love to see it. Stock v Stock. or Mod v Mod. Hell I'll even put my 621 against some stihl 361's.




Well there is a brilliant statement. The OP was wondering,
* "I'm looking for a high quality, good component machine in this price range that will last me a long time." *and you take off in a rant about what saw will out cut what. And,if that aint bad enough, you rant even further into what your 621 will do up against a 361.
There is far more to a saw than how fast it will cut,durability has got to be at the top of the list for anyone that doesnt want to buy disposable saws.


----------



## Trigger Man (Jul 16, 2010)

Spike I know your a dealer and a straight shooter, but I'd have to a say magnesium crank case will out last a plastic crankcase a hell of a lot longer, and I have seen quite a few plastic crankcase saws made by husky that have spun the bearings due to heat and stress not to mention some of the stihl models 025 or 250 come to mind. I can't say the same about the redmax g5000. Not trying to stir the pot, I'm sure the 455 is a good saw, but it still is in the homeowner bracket for a reason . The 5000 is a better saw and not just because it fits into the pro class. I know fellows that have used them all day long in 12" to 16" wood no problem there only complaint is that there not available here anymore. I personally don't pay attention to power to weight ratios or any of that crap .I do however agree that the availabilty of parts down the road could very well be a concern.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 16, 2010)

Shargoth said:


> The G5300 and GZ7000 are husky saws. And as far as buying one of the 455's. Compare the prices. Go to baileys and put a 20'' 455 in your cart. 414.95$. While it may be a good saw. I'd be willing to make a bet that a 5000 will out cut it. Not to mention you'd be saving yourself 100$ or so. If anyone can put that into motion I'd love to see it. Stock v Stock. or Mod v Mod. Hell I'll even put my 621 against some stihl 361's.



I believe the Redmax 5000 and 621 are rather old designs, that doesn't quite measure up with some newer pro saws, despite the Mag case - but I never used one, and probably never will....opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 16, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> I believe the Redmax 5000 and 621 are rather old designs, that doesn't quite measure up with some newer pro saws, despite the Mag case - but I never used one, and probably never will....opcorn:opcorn:



Lon had one that ran pretty good _when it did run_, it wasn't stock though. It was ahead of a stock 361 by a second or 2 IIRC. The 621 didn't seem like a bad saw but I'd take a 360/361 over it any day of the week. Seemed more like a toy than a saw.

The G5000 or 455? Ummm, not sure on that one. I know those 455s can take some abuse. If coming from a good dealer, I'd go for the 455.


----------



## Shargoth (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm a Redmax dealer. I can hook anyone up with parts for as long as they are available. I agree on the being afraid of finding parts. But they are forced to keep parts available for at least 7 years. If they stay popular I'm sure they will keep the parts coming. Not to mention the stock I already have. We have over 50 3800's out. Not to mention the 400's, 4000's, 4500's, 5000's, and 621's...Hell we even have 561 out there somewhere.


----------



## outdoortype (Jul 17, 2010)

*Plastic crankcase*

Though the crankcase itself on the 455 is plastic there are metal inserts that house the bearings. The only negative design feature is that the fuel tank and crankcase are all one unit. If the fuel tank develops a leak, it means more work and $$.


----------



## outdoortype (Jul 17, 2010)

spike60 said:


> ....Third, the 455 is one dead on reliable saw. They run and run and run, and are relatively problem free. I'll admit: My initial impression when it came out and I took the first one out of the box was, "I hate this thing". But they have proven themselves to be a great saw for the money, and have grown on me in that regard....
> Spike, do you think the 455 is more reliable than the saw it replaced, the 55?


----------



## TylerRoberts (Feb 28, 2013)

*i just bought one for 20 bucks works awesome*

just got one for 20 bucks and works awesome redmaxg5000


----------



## jughead500 (Feb 28, 2013)

I like the 455.I thought I made the Mistake of Trading my First one so I bought a new one few months ago.I ran about a 1/4 tank of gas thru it to make sure the carb was right and realized I like my Old 51/55 better.It's slightly Lighter and has more power than the 455 with a Muffler mod and Slightly Opened Ports.I would really like to try one of those redmax's.I'm afraid I would like it about as much as a Solo though. Don't get me wrong Solo makes Pretty good Equipment but Just isn't my cup of Tea.

Hell I thought this was a New Thread.


----------



## TPA (Feb 28, 2013)

MadMax5578 said:


> ICan't say it has ever felt "heavy" to me either...




My turn to rant...please forgive me.

You know why it doesn't feel heavy?

Because it only weighs 1.6 more than the Redmax, and only 1.2 lbs more than the ms261 it's most often compared to (which is professional saw btw).

It is not heavy.


----------



## CTYank (Feb 28, 2013)

TylerRoberts said:


> just got one for 20 bucks and works awesome redmaxg5000



Welcome, Tyler.

$20 for a g5000? What condition? (Could be, if it's really good, that you suck!) Nice driveby, by the way.


----------



## BigDaddyR (Feb 28, 2013)

I haven't used the Redmax but did own and use a 455 for a year until I traded it in on my 365. It's a great saw and I wish I could have found the extra cash to have kept it. Reliable as the day was long and cut great even with the safety chain I was using on it. I got mine new at the time with a sale price from Sears that got matched plus 10% from a big Box for $300. Man I really should have kept it. I'm sure one of the dealers on here can get you a good deal or if you buy from a local dealer just ask them what they can do for you. It made the 50cc Poulan Pro I had before it feel like a little kids toy. I'm sure the Poulan is a fine saw but there is a world of difference.

It may weigh a little more than a pro saw but will cost less and cut plenty of wood.


----------



## dieseldave (Mar 1, 2013)

Is the G5000 a strato? I have one and love it, but I've never had it apart. When my Dad goes with me to cut, he always grabs the redmax, its his favorite saw.


----------



## Chris-PA (Mar 1, 2013)

The G5000 is not strato, those appeared to have the GZ designation. I wish they had put strato on the G5000 series and the larger G621 series.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Mar 1, 2013)

dieseldave said:


> Is the G5000 a strato? I have one and love it, but I've never had it apart. When my Dad goes with me to cut, he always grabs the redmax, its his favorite saw.



Nope not strato. 

I have a woods ported 5000 redmax I like a lot. :msp_wink:


----------



## Saw Dr. (Mar 1, 2013)

I'll toss in another vote for the 455. Most of them we see are owned by commercial operators. About the only thing that ever goes wrong is the chain adjuster will strip after about 150 chains. Another thing to consider is that the autotune 455 is already out. Even if you do not get the AT version, the parts exist to convert yours. That will never be the case for the G5000. I am dying to get my hands on a 455 AT. I bet they are going to open a few eyes.


----------



## Chris-PA (Mar 1, 2013)

This would be a tough call for me, as I really like RedMax saws. That said, I'd have to go with the 455. I've used my Dad's and it is nice, and it's strato engined. Add in the availability of parts issue and it seems like the better choice.


----------



## SeanC (Mar 1, 2013)

Anybody in the last couple of days notice you're replying to a 2-1/2 year old thread?


just checkin':smile2:

-Sean


----------



## dozerdan (Mar 1, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> I believe the Redmax 5000 and 621 are rather old designs, that doesn't quite measure up with some newer pro saws, despite the Mag case - but I never used one, and probably never will....opcorn:opcorn:



The 5000 has a good quad port cylinder, adjustable walbro carb, domed piston and a combustion chamber to match it. I would pick it over the 455 any day of the week.
The 5000 still used the old style rubber av mounts and the clutch cover was plastic. I will take the plastic clutch cover over a plastic crankcase any day.

Later
Dan


----------



## AuerX (May 2, 2013)

Saw Dr. said:


> Another thing to consider is that the autotune 455 is already out. Even if you do not get the AT version, the parts exist to convert yours.



How hard and Expensive is this Conversion?

Thanks

Eric


----------

